# Petty...



## Andrei (Mar 7, 2021)

Petty - the blade is made of stainless damascus sanmai with a central layer of REX121 67HRC steel.
Hanle - zirconium oxidized in a dark gray color, it turns out a durable coating that is hard to scratch, ringed gidge wood.
Saya - Burl walnut.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 7, 2021)

Really nice work. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Andrei (Mar 7, 2021)

Blade size 160 / 33m. The thickness of the spine at the handle is 3.7mm. 1.7mm in the middle. One centimeter from the tip is 0.7mm.


----------



## Penan (Mar 7, 2021)

Beautiful, I want one


----------



## Whetted_edge (Mar 12, 2021)

What a beautiful blade


----------



## camperman (May 24, 2021)

Spot on.
I do like ringed Gidgee. Great wood to work with. The Saya is lovely as well.


----------



## Andrei (May 24, 2021)

Thank you, the same beautiful blade will appear soon, but this time the gyuto.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 24, 2021)

Andrei said:


> Thank you, the same beautiful blade will appear soon, but this time the gyuto.



Lovely craftsmanshi...I look forward to viewing your associated Gyuto


----------

